# Rockwell router , 5372 / 350m



## Deadeye086 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello: I am a retired industrial mechanic . I have 2 rockwell routers . All have 1/4 " collets and i would like to up grade to 1/2" . I have found that the porter cable 6902 1/2" collet and nut is exactly the same fits my rockwell 350 m,so i have this one under control 
what need to know is if the chuck head will inter change with the shaft ?? The parts are the same ( same motor ) for porter cable 6902 rockwell 350m only with an aluminum top on the rockwell instead of the plastic one on the p.c. 6902 

the other is the 5372 rockwell the chuck is way different .
Found on replacement parts collet alone is $51.00 plus shipping 
what i need to know is if the chuck head ( p.c. 6902 ) will inter change with the shaft on the 5372 rockwell shaft looks the same???
Has an one had experiences with this?? 
I CAN FURNISH PHOTOS IF NECESSARY 
THANKS


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Morris.


----------



## Deadeye086 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome . Now i have to do a lot of search and read to get caught up. This looks like a great site to help my interest


----------



## Mickb (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought a used Speedmatic Model 5372 motor 115 v, heavy duty router... it has a broken tip of a 1/2 straight bit in it, my question how do you loosen the chuck? Serial number is 116877, Thanks Mick Barney [email protected]


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome N/A aka Mick..
does you router have a spindle lock or does it take 2 wrenches??
*At this link* there is a bunch of reading on and about routers...
I suggest you dig in before you go any further....


----------

